

Google Tweaks Its AdWords Algorithm - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/15/adwords-quality-judging-on-its-way/

======
qhoxie
The official blog post: [http://adwords.blogspot.com/2008/09/quality-score-
improvemen...](http://adwords.blogspot.com/2008/09/quality-score-improvements-
to-go-live.html)

------
ComputerGuru
Perhaps more importantly for us - how does this effect _publisher_?

Can we expect eCPM rates to go up since the AdWords rates have been raised?
Will it be noticeable?

